# The Girls Are Getting Big



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

Her are some updated pictures of my young does. All are weighing in at 100 lbs or more.
Toth Boer Goats Sweet Royal-T
@10 months old






















CM15 Pearl's Midnight 
@ 14 months old
























Sweet Royal-T in the front with CHEK Chocolate Ripple behind. Chocolate is 9 months old. 








CHEK Chocolate Ripple on the left. Capriole's Secret Taxes on the right.








Toth Boer Goats Princess Leia 
@ 10 months old 








Princess Leia and Chocolate


----------



## goat girls (Dec 13, 2017)

There beautiful!!! 
Are they all pregnant?


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

Thank you! Only Midnight and Taxi are bred right now. I'm going to breed the other 3 in June. Sweet Royal-T and Princess Leia will be bred to Gadwin. Chocolate, who is Midnight's half sister, will be bred to Checkers.


----------



## goat girls (Dec 13, 2017)

When is Taxi due


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

They are all so pretty!!


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

goat girls said:


> When is Taxi due


Taxi was in standing heat and got bred on November 15th so she should be due around the 14th of April



Suzanne_Tyler said:


> They are all so pretty!!


Thank you! I have also purchased two more does that will be coming home in June after their kids are weaned. One is a two year old fullblood solid red and the other is a 99% mostly red paint doe. They are half sisters and are both very nice.


----------



## Keepsake (Apr 8, 2017)

I love Boers, I am surprised I didn't choose that breed for my farm. I did stay in the meat category though. I have 4 Myotonic pets.


----------



## Keepsake (Apr 8, 2017)

You have very pretty and well built goats.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very beautiful.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Really impressive group


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

Thank you everyone! I'm really happy with how they are all turning out


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

All are so beautiful!!


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

Thank you


----------

